# 50 Caliber Bottle Opener



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 29, 2013)

At last weekends Torrington Gin Show a customer aked me if I could make him a 50 cal bottle open to go along with the 50 cal pen he bought.
So after doing some research, got out my good quality metal files, installed a bi-metal band saw blade and this is what I came up with.
I think these will be great sellers at the upcoming gun shows.

Les


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 29, 2013)

Super Cool!


----------



## longbeard (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome job Les


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 29, 2013)

As usual, you never cease to amaze.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 29, 2013)

What a great idea............


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 29, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 29, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## Penl8the (Aug 29, 2013)

Purely ingenious!!!


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 29, 2013)

Ha!!! Great idea Les! You sure do think these things out!


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 30, 2013)

I made a bunch of them for my last Vietnam vets reunion in May.  All I used was 2 files, one triangle and one chain saw file.  After the first ones, I thought I was nuts, but after seeing them finished, I went to work and could finish about 2 or 3 per hour.  

They were a hit, some of the guys went and bought bottle beer just so they could use them right away.   Within a few weeks after the reunion I getting several requests for more of them a week.  Finally had to say no, it was a fun run, but enough of the filing and back to the lathe was better.


----------



## juteck (Aug 30, 2013)

Neat idea!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Aug 30, 2013)

Now that's different! Nice.
_______________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## gimpy (Aug 30, 2013)

Clever idea


----------



## KenV (Aug 30, 2013)

Great place to use armor pirecing projectiles -  no drilling required.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice one Les:good::thunder:


----------



## Tim K (Sep 1, 2013)

Now that's cool.......


----------



## jlnel (Sep 1, 2013)

, I have done a few like this, people scoop them up quick!


----------

